
ISRO prepares quest to find trillion dollar nuclear fuel on the moon - amd64
https://m.economictimes.com/news/science/india-prepares-quest-to-find-a-trillion-dollar-nuclear-fuel-on-the-moon/amp_articleshow/64760124.cms
======
gus_massa
At least the article has the obvious disclaimer:

> _To be sure, there are numerous obstacles to overcome before the material
> can be used – including the logistics of collection and delivery back to
> Earth and building fusion power plants to convert the material into energy.
> Those costs would be stratospheric._

OK, for the sake of discussion, if we imagine that the fusion power plant is
solved in the mythical 20 years, and the transportation cost is still huge.
Can this still be useful to mine Bitcoins?

